# Portable Horizontal/Vertical Table



## Eddie_T (Sep 17, 2009)

Once during a search i found a simple portable horizontal/vertical router table that was essentially just a box that could be flipped over on its side for horizontal use.

Has anyone built such a table?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Eddie_T said:


> Once during a search i found a simple portable horizontal/vertical router table that was essentially just a box that could be flipped over on its side for horizontal use.
> 
> Has anyone built such a table?


No, but it should be easy to do. All you need is a tall fence that will double as a table when you flip it over. Remember that a router bit is round so the table/fence doesn't have to be parallel to the box which will make it simpler. I posted a thread a while back called "New life for a dead router" that shows a router mounted on its side. It might fill in the voids in your idea.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Much more to it than just flipping a board/fence up..if you want to use it for a Horz.router table..

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/9782-best-both-worlds.html

======


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day Eddie,

welcome to the router forum


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 17, 2009)

I built the Stumpy Nubs horizontal router table but have never gotten around to trying it.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't forget to feed left to right when horizontal...


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 17, 2009)

Actually the table places the bit above the work piece.


----------

